# Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!



## End0fSeven (1. März 2017)

*Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Eine der grössten Fragen bei den neuen AMD CPUs ist, ob sie verlötet sind oder nicht.

Dazu hat der8auer ein YouTube Video gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_RCHoOgSGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für alle die kein Video schauen wollen, die AMD Ryzen 7 CPU ist verlötet 
Im gezeigten Video handelt es sich um den Ryzen 7 1700 ohne "X".

Persönliche Meinung:
Finde ich Top, hatte selber mal einen i7-3770k der nach ein paar Jahren, trotz WaKü immer heisser wurde.
Deshalb finde ich diesen Schritt von AMD Top! 

_Quellen: AMD Ryzen 7 CPUs sind verlotet!
AMD Ryzen 7 kopfen: Sind die neuen CPUs verlotet? - YouTube_


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Sieht top verarbeit aus und das trotz des vergleichsweise geringen Preises. Hier geht AMD offenbar in die vollen. Gefällt mir.
In/Pb Lote sollen auch eine sehr lange Lebensdauer haben. Bei den Temperaturschwankungen, denen eine CPU ausgesetzt ist, durchaus nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Cross-Flow (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Eine 8C/16T CPU wird unter Last sehr warm .. aha erzähl mal mal was neues


----------



## shootme55 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Endlich mal wieder eine wichtige Frage geklärt.


----------



## drstoecker (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

sehr informatives video roman weiter so!

es scheint du hast richtig bock auf ryzen oder?


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand was die Angabe "IHS-Kühlmittel: HS55" bei dem kleinen 1700 bzw. "IHS-Kühlmittel: HS81" ab dem 1700X auf Geizhals bedeutet?
Die Materialdicke des IHS wird es wohl nicht sein und die Paste der Boxed Kühler wohl auch nicht, also was bedeutet diese Angabe und woher kommt sie überhaupt?

Sichtdicke vom Lot? Unterschiedliche Legierungen beim verlöten?
Eventuell wird dadurch ja der kleinere Prozessor künstlich beschnitten um nicht so hohe Taktraten zu erreichen, weil er heißer unterm Hütchen wird?


----------



## Simita (1. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

OMG ich hätte mir bei der action wahrscheinlich dreimal in die hosen geschissen und gepisst. Aber ich bin auf die ergebnisse gespannt, und vor allem freue ich mich das der markt mal wieder Interessant wird.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Wäre sicher auch gegangen ohne einen "Roman" zu erzählen. Aber nun gut. Hat halt jeder seine Hamster im Rade laufen...


----------



## Cross-Flow (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wäre sicher auch gegangen ohne einen "Roman" zu erzählen. Aber nun gut. Hat halt jeder seine Hamster im Rade laufen...



Ich finde das Vid schon okay, für jene die das so noch nicht kennen. Ansonsten ist es das gleiche Köpfen wie beim C2Q / Phenom ( 2 ) etc. Nur das das Bügeleisen durch ne Heizpladde ersetzt wurde.

Wie gesagt für alle Neulinge schön, für den Rest hätten einfach Fotos nach dem Köpfen gereicht.


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Sauber verlötet, echt schick. 
Währenddessen schmiert Intel Zahnpasta unter den Heatspreader...


----------



## Limit (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand was die Angabe "IHS-Kühlmittel: HS55" bei dem kleinen 1700 bzw. "IHS-Kühlmittel: HS81" ab dem 1700X auf Geizhals bedeutet?
> Die Materialdicke des IHS wird es wohl nicht sein und die Paste der Boxed Kühler wohl auch nicht, also was bedeutet diese Angabe und woher kommt sie überhaupt?


Ich denke damit sind einfach die unterschiedlichen Boxed Kühler gemeint.


Gesendet von meinem LG-V500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Keiner hat einen davon zu Hause und der Roman killt mal eben ein paar davon. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Ich dachte das wäre eh schon klar gewesen das Ryzen verlötet ist.


----------



## JanJake (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Amon schrieb:


> Keiner hat einen davon zu Hause und der Roman killt mal eben ein paar davon.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk



Er hat da nicht die ersten CPUs gehabt  Kannst davon ausgehen das er seid Januar schon welche hat. Und ab heute haben die ersten schon welche. Hoffe ich kann meine CPU nachher auch holen.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Hmmm nicht das ryzen ein kleine hitzkopf ist, der sich mit der Zeit bewahrheitet, vielleicht liegt hier schon die Antwort warum es zum Start keine itx Bretter gibt?


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hmmm nicht das ryzen ein kleine hitzkopf ist, der sich mit der Zeit bewahrheitet, vielleicht liegt hier schon die Antwort warum es zum Start keine itx Bretter gibt?



Naja, vlt. will man erst mal den Gamer- und Enthusiastenmarkt befriedigen,

diese setzen doch ganz selten auf das ITX-Format


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hmmm nicht das ryzen ein kleine hitzkopf ist, der sich mit der Zeit bewahrheitet, vielleicht liegt hier schon die Antwort warum es zum Start keine itx Bretter gibt?


Vl weil ITX eher eine Nische ist?^^


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, vlt. will man erst mal den Gamer- und Enthusiastenmarkt befriedigen,



Denke ich auch, deshalb geht es ja auch mit den 8 Kernern los. Damit sich später keiner ärgert, weil auch ein R5 gereicht hätte, takten die kleineren CPUs dann von Haus aus niedriger.


----------



## Blaight (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Ich bin Enthusiast und Gamer und absoluter mITX Fan. Ich warte mit Sicherheit auf entsprechende Boards.


----------



## SLNC (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Blaight schrieb:


> Ich bin Enthusiast und Gamer und absoluter mITX Fan. Ich warte mit Sicherheit auf entsprechende Boards.



Ich auch  Für meinen Vater. Der will keine großen Tower mehr haben.


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Blaight schrieb:


> Ich bin Enthusiast und Gamer und absoluter mITX Fan. Ich warte mit Sicherheit auf entsprechende Boards.



Das ist schon verständlich 

Dann werden wir aber wieder vor der Frage stehen, wie bekomme ich da wieder eine gescheite Kühlung hin


----------



## Abductee (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Mich wundert ja das trotz Lot und ähnlicher Leistungsaufnahme keine wirklich besseren Temperaturen rauskommen.
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 1700X, 1700 im Test: Konig in Anwendungen, Prinz in Spielen (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Das bekräftigt eigentlich nur die These das die WLP gar nicht das Problem ist, sondern der Abstand zum Heatspreader.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist schon verständlich
> 
> Dann werden wir aber wieder vor der Frage stehen, wie bekomme ich da wieder eine gescheite Kühlung hin


warum? Kommt es nicht drauf an wie das Gehäuse von innen gebaut ist? Zb reicht ein super guter CPU kühler aus, Grafikkarte sitzt dann eh oben raus, und kühlt sich selbst.

bin grade selbst dabei ein high end auf itx zu bauen, und sehe das ich außer CPU kühler keine weiteren Lüfter einbauen kann, steh sozusagen auch vor einer "Kühlung" Problem. dies werde ich aber mit ein eigenen Fred behandeln.

ja da ryzen kein itx Bretter zum Start hatte und auch zum Start Kinderkrankheiten hat, bin ich schweren Herzens dennoch auch erleichtert auf 1151 umgestiegen, aber nicht weil mir die Leistung meines 1366 nicht mehr gereicht hat, ganz und allein wegen dem Format! Bei mir kommt in Zukunft auch nur noch matx und itx in frage, obwohl nix gegen atx spricht außer die Größe, die aber an sich kein Problem ist, gibt ja genug Gehäuse für aber ich zB bin vom big Tower weg, weil es mir mit der Zeit einfach zu schwer wurde zum tragen, zB Umzug oder LAN Party, und auch so, basteln, tragen hier und da.


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das bekräftigt eigentlich nur die These das die WLP gar nicht das Problem ist, sondern der Abstand zum Heatspreader.



Das halte ich für unwarscheinlich. Dann hätte die bessere Zahnpasta unter Devils Canyon nichts nutzen dürfen. Der Effekt hielt sich zwar in Grenzen, war aber da.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Es gibt genügend Berichte wo der Tausch der WLP gegen eine normale andere WLP nur ein paar lächerliche °C brachte.
Beim Devils Canyon gibts auch viele die genau so warm laufen wie die Vorgänger.


----------



## Kazuya91 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, AMD!


----------



## leaderwhite (11. April 2017)

*AW: Der8auer köpft eine AMD Ryzen 7 CPU!*

sehr informatives video gefällt mir !


----------

